# Webseite auslesen (welche mittels Javascript Inhalt einbindet)



## IceTi (8. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte ein Java Programm (naja viel mehr eine Android App, aber sollte ja das gleiche sein) schreiben, welche mir eine Webseite ausliest. Das Problem ist, dass auf dieser Seite teiweise Inhalt mittels Javascript eingebunden wird.

Wie kann ich also quasi so lange warten bis das Script ausgeführt wurde um dann den kompletten Inhalt der Seite auszulesen?

Hoffe man kann mein Problem verstehen 

Danke


----------



## madlion (9. Feb 2012)

Das Problem dabei ist daß das JavaScript normalerweise vom Browser bzw. der JS Engine im Browser ausgeführt wird.
Das heißt es reicht also nicht einfach mit einer HttpConnection per GET-Request die URL der Webseite aufzurufen und den Response des Servers auszuwerten.

Android hat ja eine Webkit Integration und mit der sollte es möglich sein die Webseite aufzurufen und dann die Seite auszuwerten.
Das Webkit würde dann nämlich auch das JS ausführen.
Ob und wie genau das funktioniert kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen, da ich das nicht sogenau kenne.

Das Ganze funktioniert damit natürlich nur auf Android. Willst du das ganze auch auf dem Desktop nutzen mußt du etwas anderes nutze. JavaFX hat da z.B. auch ne Webkit Integration.


----------



## IceTi (13. Feb 2012)

Danke für den Tipp! Werde mich das nachher mal genauer ansehen... 

Würde das ganze auch mit PHP (einfacher) gehen? Könnte dann ja vom Handy eine Anfrage an ein PHP Script stellen welches die Seite aufruft und den Antwort ans Handy schickt...


Naja. gucke mir erstmal das Webkit an


----------



## madlion (13. Feb 2012)

Ich denke nicht daß Dir PHP bei dem Problem hilft, denn an dem Problem daß du einen Browser bzw. eine Browserengine brauchst, die das HTML und JS interperiert, ändert da PHP auch nichts.


----------



## IceTi (13. Feb 2012)

Sieht soweit super aus 

Nur brauche ich eigentlich nur den Quellcode, aus dem ich Daten extrahieren möchte um diese in meiner App darzustellen. Ist es also möglich die Webseite im Hintergrund zu laden/auszulesen?


----------

